

Reliable MacBook Pro replacement battery? - Jgrubb

Pardon me if this is a gauche question to post here, but I couldn't think of a more suitable online community to ask.<p>The battery on my early 2008 MBP is almost completely toast, and unfortunately I haven't found a replacement battery by anyone that got enough good ratings over the bad ones to make me feel good about a purchase.  I realize that YMMV with these kinds of things, but I trust you folks more than Amazon with matters of this kind.  Any pointers?  Thanks, all.<p>John
======
spooneybarger
I replaced mine w/ a battery from fast mac and it worked out well for me.

<http://fastmac.com/>

